# Pregnant Platy Possible Parasites?



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

Well this post was originally meant for me to find out how far along my pregnant platy was, but while taking pictures of her i noticed a long string of transparent substance which im believing to be poop. ive seen her and the other platies poop today and its dark colored and normal looking. ive only had them for about a week so im not sure of their regular behaviors yet. ill attach pictures of her just so you can see how far along she is, thanks to crappy Ipod pictures you cant see the poop stuff.


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

shes been getting increasingly square-ier and her white spot has been exposed for like 2 days. just realized you cant even see the gravid spot in these pictures, but its pretty obvious in person. and i think i see eyes but that could just be me being hopeful.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Has she been eating a lot of Algae? My little guppy has white poop when she eats too much algae. 

Also she looks pretty preggo!


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

theres not a whole lot of algae in my tank, and these platies that i got have still been pretty skittish since i got them on sunday, but theyre warming up to people. but i saw her pooping again tonight and it was normal, so who knows. 
and im just ready for some little babies so ive been on mama watch all week!


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

okay so now more of them have the white stringy poop, which could be because of their food b/c i use this: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754157&lmdn=Brand&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

that has both the "crisps" made of fish meal and the "crisps made of algae so that could possibly be the culprit. but im afraid that the fry or the mother wont make it if they do indeed have them. is it better for me to wait until they show more signs or to just go ahead and medicate the tank just in case?


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

hmm thats bizarre.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

It could be the food, maybe try switching to a better food, maybe that will help? maybe you should treat for parasites just in case?


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

ive been thinking about switching foods because this stuff is just like thicker flakes and they make my tank dirty, but i dont think any of my local places have anything other than flake foods. but i gotta go get some more water conditioner so i guess i can look harder.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

how is she doing? did you manage to find some other food?


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

im headed to the store today, but i just went ahead and started raising the temp and adding aq salt to the water because i think it could be early stages of ich. i figured it would be better than medication and if the babies were born then they wouldnt be too affected


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

found 2 different types of food today. i wasnt satisfied with petsmart's choices so i bought the only tropical food that wasnt flakes and then decided to go to petco. thankfully they had my favorite tropical fish food (the tetracolor granules) and my fish love them! but now comes the waiting game of hoping for babies! im so impatient and i just sit there staring at the tank hoping that i can telepathically tell her to have them.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

has she gotten any bigger?


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

she had her babies yesterday morning! ive only caught about 8 and shes still got some in her, so shes being watched very closely!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

OMG YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!! What was it like? details?


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

well i only saw her have one, but so far ive got 12. basically she was really frantic the night before if i turned any lights on, but when i would come in to check on her after having the lights off, she would be laying in a cave at the bottom of the tank. and i read somewhere that platies have their babies in the morning around sunrise so it made since when i woke up at 8 and realized we had babies in the tank. but basically she was just frantically swimming back and forth and then she would go hide in this corner(that i planted heavily so the babies would have a chance) and she would just stop for a second and pop one out and then keep swimming. and i tried to put her in the breeder net but i dont think she actually had any in there, i just had to catch the little free swimmers in the tank.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

12 babies!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

found another one this morning, now we got 13! and they have little black specks on their tails where the Mickey Mouse is!


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Yay Ours had its babies about a week ago and basically the tank is so big and planted we did not see them until I was doing a water change opps and due to the fact the tank is full of various fish a bunch of the poor little guys got eaten we managed to move about 7 over to our red cherry shrimp tank to grow up and be safe, but unfortunately the daddy mickey died today, he had gotten sick a few weeks ago bounced back and died within a few hours today after looking fine, makes me a bit sad, but I am hoping there is a replacement in the shrimp tank


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

yeah ive lost a molly mom after she gave birth so ive been watching this mom closely. but ive decided to keep them and give them to my lfs but now i need a small cheap tank to grow them out in :\


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah we did not think the whole liver bearer thing through with some of the fish we have but we lucked out all of the mollys are girls, and red cherry shrimp won't mess with fry so it only made sense to move them over, luckily thos 2 tanks are cleaned and water changed the same days so it was not a shock to them and the temp was within .2 degrees


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

yeah thats awesome, i love the whole livebearer experience, i get so excited when i realize my females pregnant and then i watch her for weeks just praying for one baby. and i love taking care of the little buggers! but i always dont think it through that i have no where to keep them :/ but i think my lfs takes pretty much any fish so hopefully they do!


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

so instead of creating a whole new post, i just thought i would ask my question on this one. i need a grow out tank, preferrably at or under 5gal(i dont have the space for anything bigger and i dont even have any idea where im gonna put a 5gal) so if anyone knows of a cheap 5gal setup(w/heater and everything) please let me know! and how should i do water changes in the 10gal(where they are currently housed in a breeding net) so that the water isnt totally different from what they were in? (im doing a 50-75% change bc of potential parsites)


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Here are some options, all at wallyworld all have everything but a heater, all you really need is a cheap preset heater, I have 2 of the aquaculter ones the only gripe I have with them is needs better lighting to grow plants, have no personal experience with the other 2 to know if they are any better maybe check on cragslist sometimes awesome deals can be found there




http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5-Gallon-Starter-Aquarium-Kit-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/17480272
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5...uorescent-Lighting-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/14660258
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-Aquarium-Starter-Kit-5-gal-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/20693704


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

i totally forgot about walmart! yeah i checked craigslist, but for some reason the only thing anyone wants to sell in my area is 55gal, usually with fish that come with it.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah I got both of my big tanks from craigslist, but those 3 have all but heater, I am sure people on site have the hawkeyes, the filter in the aquaculters are adjustable it's a nice size and I have been happy with them both beside the led lighting but I have foiund some DIY solutions to fix that


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

yeah, i just need something to grow out these little guys so that the lfs will take them. or if i see a sad sickly betta that i just have to have


----------

